# Native Access not working? You got this too?



## Goldie Zwecker (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi everyone. 
I also emailed NI but sometimes their support team responds only after days,
so i figured i'd also ask you guys.

I was trying to add another library (Glitch Hero by Soundiron) but the Native Access app went up and showed this message:






The internet is working, connected, everything ok there.
So, as they advised i went on and downloaded the latest version of Native access, but the problem still persists. So i downgraded back - the problem still persists. 
Trying to add a library via the older service center doesn't let you add a library just like that, since Kontakt itself lacks the "add library" option. 

Am i overlooking something? What could be the problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Quasar (Oct 21, 2017)

The problem is Native Access, which has had numerous, well-documented problems since its unfortunate introduction into the once-friendly NI ecosphere. My own solution has been to uninstall it and refuse to purchase any libraries that require it. Good luck.


----------



## aelwyn (Oct 21, 2017)

I built a new PC three days ago, and I was getting the exact same error message immediately after installing the Native Access app. After a few minutes I gave up and just continued reinstalling other software. A little later, immediately after a reboot, I launched Native Access again and it went through fine and the error hasn't yet repeated. I hate to ask, but you did try rebooting?


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Oct 21, 2017)

aelwyn said:


> I built a new PC three days ago, and I was getting the exact same error message immediately after installing the Native Access app. After a few minutes I gave up and just continued reinstalling other software. A little later, immediately after a reboot, I launched Native Access again and it went through fine and the error hasn't yet repeated. I hate to ask, but you did try rebooting?


Yeah i tried several times and it didn't work. 
Went with the wife and kids to a nice picnic and a day trip, got back half an hour ago, started the PC and now native access works just fine. 
Go figure. Perhaps it was in a "mood".


----------



## Quasar (Oct 21, 2017)

At least a few devs are offering alternative full Kontakt patches that are pre-5.6.8 compatible, even if they're not publicizing this. (New Player-compatible libraries are of course required by NI to have the NA malware installed on your system.) 

You could at least write Soundiron and ask if such an alternative is available.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Oct 21, 2017)

Quasar said:


> At least a few devs are offering alternative full Kontakt patches that are pre-5.6.8 compatible, even if they're not publicizing this. (New Player-compatible libraries are of course required by NI to have the NA malware installed on your system.)
> 
> You could at least write Soundiron and ask if such an alternative is available.


Actually it's the other way around. I have the cube, drip, lo, shimmer, shudder, crystal and tape libraries - and upgrading to 'Glitch Hero' for a couple of dollars which basically contains all these 7 libraries in one package - but while they were only accessible via the files menu or the quickload - the Glitch Hero is unifying them into one NKS format library, which also gives some more possibilities to manipulate the sounds. 
So theoretically i already have all these libraries in a format that doesn't require native access, but that wasn't the point of the upgrade. 
Anyway, it's ok now.


----------



## galactic orange (Oct 21, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Actually it's the other way around. I have the cube, drip, lo, shimmer, shudder, crystal and tape libraries - and upgrading to 'Glitch Hero' for a couple of dollars which basically contains all these 7 libraries in one package - but while they were only accessible via the files menu or the quickload - the Glitch Hero is unifying them into one NKS format library, which also gives some more possibilities to manipulate the sounds.


Sorry to hear about the NA troubles. Just as an aside, thank you for mentioning the Glitch Hero bundle. I was on the Soundiron site last week and was looking for the JunoVHS bundle which was nowhere to be found. Now I know it will be repackaged. The site shows "Coming Soon" but do you have any release info on this? I've been eyeing it since Shimmer's release last year. Apologies for the slight hijack. I use the latest Native Access because I have to in order to use newer libraries. There's not much we can do about it if we want to do so.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Oct 21, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Sorry to hear about the NA troubles. Just as an aside, thank you for mentioning the Glitch Hero bundle. I was on the Soundiron site last week and was looking for the JunoVHS bundle which was nowhere to be found. Now I know it will be repackaged. The site shows "Coming Soon" but do you have any release info on this? I've been eyeing it since Shimmer's release last year. Apologies for the slight hijack.


As an owner of these 7 libraries (crystal, cube, drip, lo, shimmer, shudder & tape) i got an email from Soundiron with an upgrade discount code and a link to purchasing the Glitch Hero.


----------



## HeliaVox (Oct 21, 2017)

It happened to me a few nights ago. I just waited a day, and everything was fine. I'm thinking there might be some sort of "server updates" that we don't know about, but thats totally conjecture on my part.


----------



## leon chevalier (Oct 21, 2017)

HeliaVox said:


> It happened to me a few nights ago. I just waited a day, and everything was fine. I'm thinking there might be some sort of "server updates" that we don't know about, but thats totally conjecture on my part.





Goldie Zwecker said:


> Yeah i tried several times and it didn't work.
> Went with the wife and kids to a nice picnic and a day trip, got back half an hour ago, started the PC and now native access works just fine.
> Go figure. Perhaps it was in a "mood".


GUYS !!! You should have read the f**** manual!!! It's written very clearly !!!!! From page 7 : "Native access only work from 5pm to 7pm if the weather is sunny and if the NI developers haven't eaten to much at lunch, otherwise the NI servers are in maintenance mode to allow them to take a nap"
EDIT: Ok, I'm trolling NI...


----------



## Quasar (Oct 21, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> I use the latest Native Access because I have to in order to use newer libraries. There's not much we can do about it if we want to do so.



This is what most will do, which is why ordinary people will continue to be oppressed by evil, greed-ridden monopolistic corporations. I consider Native Access and the end of offline activation to be a monopolistic act of aggression, an act of oppression, an act of war, and I will resist.

I was offered two very generous upgrades today by Soundiron, one of which (Voices of Gaia bundle) I would have jumped on in a heartbeat. But it's NA & 5.6.8+ only, so no dice.

If I were offered a lifetime of free everything by both Spitfire Audio and Orchestra Tools along with one million dollars on the condition that I reinstall NA on my workstation, I would not do it. I am not kidding. I feel that strongly about digital age privacy rights in this area.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 22, 2017)

I was having issues with Native Access, clashing with service center etc etc.
With a recent purchase of Komplete, I removed *everything* NI from my system and started from scratch with Native Access. Installed fuss free and working great now. NI and third party.

Seems to me we have to jump on the bandwagon at some point. A "fresh start" worked for me. My2c.


----------



## premjj (Oct 22, 2017)

Alex Fraser said:


> I was having issues with Native Access, clashing with service center etc etc.
> With a recent purchase of Komplete, I removed *everything* NI from my system and started from scratch with Native Access. Installed fuss free and working great now. NI and third party.
> 
> Seems to me we have to jump on the bandwagon at some point. A "fresh start" worked for me. My2c.



Great that it worked for you. 

But how many people will have that kind of time on their hands to try such solutions? Especially when there's a deadline knocking on the door !!

And the icing on the cake is that you will have none of th NI installers since NA very graciously deletes them for you. So you have to redownload the WHOLE thing again!!

And all this still doesn't guarantee that after removing everything NI and starting from scratch the problem will go away. This is shooting in the dark and frustrating at best. Even if you get lucky once you will never know for sure where the problem was and whether it can repeat again.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 22, 2017)

Quasar said:


> (New Player-compatible libraries are of course required by NI to have the NA malware installed on your system.)



NA is not malware. Let's not put misinformations out there, really, dude.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 22, 2017)

Native Instruments needs to renounce and atone for the evil path they have chosen, or the company needs to die.


EvilDragon said:


> NA is not malware. Let's not put misinformations out there, really, dude.


Misinformation? A few quotes from the NI site about this evil, despicable, human rights-violating POS software:

_1) The easiest way to get all your music creation tools ready for use

2) Native Access is your one-stop hub for easy product installation, registration, and updates.

3) See all your available updates on one convenient screen. The one-click update process in Native Access makes it fast and simple to get the latest versions of your installed products.
_
All three of the above statements have been amply documented as being untrue in a great many ways for a large number of people. It's most certainly not easier than the old Service Center, it's not easier (or even possible) for people who work in offline environments. And when NI themselves advise people to "downgrade" to 5.6.6 to fix installation problems, then "upgrade" back to the latest version, this hardly constitutes a a "one-click" update process.

It's an empirically verifiable fact that NI's own characterization of NA constitutes misinformation. To call NA the havoc-wreaking malware that it truly is only adds clarity and truth to the situation. NI's statements about it are flat-out lies.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 22, 2017)

premjj said:


> Great that it worked for you.
> 
> But how many people will have that kind of time on their hands to try such solutions? Especially when there's a deadline knocking on the door !!
> 
> ...



The "uninstall" process involves deleting some files, but takes 10 mins and is well documented. Download NA, log into your account and hit install all. Come back a few hours later and it's done.

Anyway, this is my contribution to the discussion. If it helps anyone, good times.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 22, 2017)

Quasar said:


> To call NA the havoc-wreaking malware that it truly is only adds clarity and truth to the situation.



Patently incorrect. You don't seem to know what malware even means.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malware

"Malware is defined by its malicious intent, acting against the requirements of the computer user — *and so does not include software that causes unintentional harm due to some deficiency.*"

You're wrong. There is absolutely no malicious intent from NI there. They don't want to make your computer disintegrate itself. NA doesn't impact the performance of the computer, slowing it down, adding rootkits, or redirecting your search queries to dubious websites. It is not a virus or a trojan, it is not ransomware, or anything else mentioned in that article.

Get real dude. I understand you're pretty butthurt, but sheesh, draw the line somewhere.


----------



## HeliaVox (Oct 22, 2017)

Malware:

Software which is specifically designed to disrupt, damage, or gain authorized access to a computer system.

I disagree that Native Access is malware, as defined by the OED. SO whatever gripes you have about the program/service, malware it is not.

That being said, I agree that in it's current form, it's a hassle. Twice now, Native Access has "forgotten" my installed Kontakt libraries, and fussed up their location on my computer. I had to do the dreaded "downgrade" to reestablish my DL links so NA could find them without having to redownload the files. Do I feel it violated my Human Rights? No. YMMV

Looking in my NI account, every product I own has a download link that does not require NA usage to install. After DL the file, I'm not sure about the process after that, but at least you have the files. I've noticed downloading through NA is very very slow.
Just my 2 cents. As I said YMMV


----------



## Quasar (Oct 22, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Patently incorrect. You don't seem to know what malware even means.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malware
> 
> ...



In truth, I have probably become certifiably clinically depressed over this. I do not enjoy being at the DAW anymore, and the issue keeps me awake at night. I am also _extremely angry_ over what they have done, so am probably, I admit, prone to the histrionic.

I do think, however, that it is malicious to pull the rug out from those who have already vested in the platform with the understanding that the sanctity of the offline workstation was respected. Since they have done this on purpose, not by accident, it's perfectly reasonable to accuse them of malicious intent. And an application that, because of malicious intent, takes away one's ability to use their computer the way one sees fit (for me, offline only) is quite literally a "redirection" or a "hijacking" of the workstation environment.

I would say that this qualifies as malware. That it's not considered by many to be malware only underscores the double-standard that exists in capitalist societies in which abuses committed by so-called "respected" businesses in pursuit of profit are viewed differently than abuses committed by street criminals.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 22, 2017)

It does not qualify as malware, end of.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 22, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> It does not qualify as malware, end of.


Malware, defined by Merriam-Webster:

_software designed to interfere with a computer's normal functioning 
_
The normal functioning of my workstation is as an offline computer, and Native Access is most obviously designed to interfere with that. Textbook definition of malware.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 22, 2017)

Wrong. Not supporting a particular way of authorization is not the same as interfering in normal operation of the computer - you can still turn it on and run your programs as you used to, right? You can still use your existing libraries, right? Yes you can. NA doesn't interfere with that.

Just drop it, man, you are not in the right here.


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 22, 2017)

Quasar said:


> At least a few devs are offering alternative full Kontakt patches that are pre-5.6.8 compatible, even if they're not publicizing this. (New Player-compatible libraries are of course required by NI to have the NA malware installed on your system.)
> 
> You could at least write Soundiron and ask if such an alternative is available.



Soundiron doesn't. I had the same issue with Micro Choir v3. With Service Center you drag-n-drop, enter the serial number - done. I will probably stay away from player compatible purchases more often. It's more of a hassle and that's also a deterrent since I have enough libraries.

That screen shot if funny though. Hypocrisy at its finest. In some ways NI has regressed.


----------



## galactic orange (Oct 22, 2017)

premjj said:


> And the icing on the cake is that you will have none of th NI installers since NA very graciously deletes them for you. So you have to redownload the WHOLE thing again!!



This is my main issue with the downloads. Arturia's download/update system is simple and also lets you keep the downloaded files. I can copy those files for a backup and install them on my laptop at work which doesn't have high-speed Internet access (incidentally because I refuse to use my company's Internet which can see everything I do).


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 22, 2017)

Am I the only one who actually likes the entire NA concept then?
Having used NI products for years, I think it's a logical step forward. OK - it's not fully baked yet and could do with more features, but it's hardly the devil incarnate..


----------



## Quasar (Oct 22, 2017)

kitekrazy said:


> Soundiron doesn't. I had the same issue with Micro Choir v3. With Service Center you drag-n-drop, enter the serial number - done. I will probably stay away from player compatible purchases more often. It's more of a hassle and that's also a deterrent since I have enough libraries.
> 
> That screen shot if funny though. Hypocrisy at its finest. In some ways NI has regressed.



NI used to be really cool. It's a shame what happened to them... Thing is, the end-users (us) have the power to end the dismal status quo of digital-age software rights abuses if enough of us voted with our wallets and only supported righteous companies who actually respected the dignity and privacy of their customers. Alas, this apparently is not happening.

And you would think that artists & musicians, of all people, would be willing to challenge injustice in these areas. But if even the artists are little more than willing participants in their own Orwellian oppression, then there is really no hope for humankind. None at all.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 22, 2017)

Alex Fraser said:


> Am I the only one who actually likes the entire NA concept then?
> Having used NI products for years, I think it's a logical step forward. OK - it's not fully baked yet and could do with more features, but it's hardly the devil incarnate..



The first problem I have with Native Access, practically speaking, is that it won't even OPEN on the computer. I've tried, and I just get some error message saying that it needs an internet connection, an internet connection that does not exist because my workstation is and will remain offline.

It is _exactly_ the devil incarnate. It is profoundly oppressive and evil.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 22, 2017)

Personally, I think you're just heavily delusional.


----------



## leon chevalier (Oct 22, 2017)

Alex Fraser said:


> Am I the only one who actually likes the entire NA concept then?
> Having used NI products for years, I think it's a logical step forward. OK - it's not fully baked yet and could do with more features, but it's hardly the devil incarnate..


I still see NA as a nice evolution. The fact that you do not have to copy and past every single library serial is a huge time saver when you reinstall everything. But the the fact that you have to redownload all the NI stuff is insane... I really hope they will change their mind on that particular feature. From now on, I'll stop buying NI lib. (Sorry orchestral serie percussions, we could have lived something great together) Still love kontakt and thanks, most of my lib are from thirds developers.


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 22, 2017)

Do you have to re download things? I'm not as practiced with NA as many on this thread, but I have noticed that when I move things around on my SSDs (which I try not to, but just happens in the normal course of events) there is no way to point NA to the library location. 

I've tried going back to pre 5.6.8 version (5.6.6) and sometimes that helps, sometimes not. Surely this is an oversight/miscalculation, they can't possibly expect people to have to re download libraries in that situation.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 22, 2017)

You don't have to redownload, and you don't have to point NA to the library location when you move it. You do that in Kontakt, using the Locate button in the Libraries tab, as always.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 22, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Personally, I think you're just heavily delusional.



Ad hominem, and thus irrelevant. The POV being being proffered belongs to the realm of ideas, and thus are either true or false regardless of who is espousing them. If I tell you that the sun rises in the East and sets in the West, this is true whether I am delusional or not. And if I tell you that NA is a vile betrayal of consumer trust, this remains true whether I am delusional or not.

But yeah, I am definitely tripping on this in an obsessive, unhealthy way, and it is driving me fucking nuts. I need to get off these boards. God bless and goodbye.


----------



## studiostuff (Oct 22, 2017)

Oh, NO...!!! Don't go..... hahahahaha


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 22, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> Do you have to re download things? I'm not as practiced with NA as many on this thread, but I have noticed that when I move things around on my SSDs (which I try not to, but just happens in the normal course of events) there is no way to point NA to the library location.
> 
> I've tried going back to pre 5.6.8 version (5.6.6) and sometimes that helps, sometimes not. Surely this is an oversight/miscalculation, they can't possibly expect people to have to re download libraries in that situation.



Move the library to the new location or drive. Open Kontakt. Tell Kontakt where the new location is. That's it. The installation path is updated in Native Access.


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 22, 2017)

I think this may work, but you have to delete the library from the original location, or Kontakt won't allow you to point to the new location?



Alex Fraser said:


> Move the library to the new location or drive. Open Kontakt. Tell Kontakt where the new location is. That's it. The installation path is updated in Native Access.


----------



## leon chevalier (Oct 22, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> You don't have to redownload, and you don't have to point NA to the library location when you move it. You do that in Kontakt, using the Locate button in the Libraries tab, as always.


Nope  
You have to downgrade kontakt to do that, locate button has been removed !
https://vi-control.net/community/th...ithout-redownloading-them.65471/#post-4137328
If you have a workaround please share.


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes please!!!



leon chevalier said:


> Nope
> You have to downgrade kontakt to do that, locate button has been removed !
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...ithout-redownloading-them.65471/#post-4137328
> If you have a workaround please share.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Oct 22, 2017)

leon chevalier said:


> Nope
> You have to downgrade kontakt to do that, locate button has been removed !
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...ithout-redownloading-them.65471/#post-4137328
> If you have a workaround please share.


No you don't. You have no idea what you're talking about. Sorry.
You drag your library to whatever new location you want. Now it will appear as missing - and there's no 'locate' tab.
What you need to do is go to FILE on the upper left corner on Kontakt. When it opens - choose OPTIONS. In OPTIONS you have several options to your left. You choose LIBRARIES. It takes you to a list of libraries. Each library has a small square. If the square is full then it's there. If the square is empty then it's missing. You press on the empty square - and then it will prompt a Location request. So you browse, locate the library and you're done.
Takes about 20 seconds to do. Not all that nonsense about downgrading or reinstalling Kontakt.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Oct 23, 2017)

I have not had any problems going from Service Center to NA - should I just consider myself lucky?


----------



## leon chevalier (Oct 23, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> No you don't. You have no idea what you're talking about. Sorry.
> You drag your library to whatever new location you want. Now it will appear as missing - and there's no 'locate' tab.
> What you need to do is go to FILE on the upper left corner on Kontakt. When it opens - choose OPTIONS. In OPTIONS you have several options to your left. You choose LIBRARIES. It takes you to a list of libraries. Each library has a small square. If the square is full then it's there. If the square is empty then it's missing. You press on the empty square - and then it will prompt a Location request. So you browse, locate the library and you're done.
> Takes about 20 seconds to do. Not all that nonsense about downgrading or reinstalling Kontakt.


I'm sorry my friend if I don't explain myself clearly. 100% ok with you. But I'm talking about a fresh new install, when the library hasn't been installed before. NI acknowledged it, everything is explain in the thread I've linked. Sorry for hitjacking your thread, I will stop to talk about a problem that is different from what you have stated. Sorry again !

EDIT:
@EvilDragon , @Goldie Zwecker ,
My bad, I was talking from memory, and the button I was talking was "Add library".
Before:




Now:




It is gone!

So on a new computer, to add a NI kontakt library, you have to do it from Native Access, and it force you to redownload the NI stuff. You cannot use the file you already have downloaded on a separate hard drive.

If you do not want to redownload your komplete stuff, you have to follow that NI procedure : https://support.native-instruments....re-Already-Installed-on-a-Separate-Hard-Drive Where they explain that you have to down grade kontakt to get back the "add library" button. I've edited my own thread that also was confusing.
Again, it was off topic, so I shouldn't have bought this here, it was confusing.
I hope everything make sens now.


----------



## StillLife (Oct 23, 2017)

I have one little quirck with NA: whenever I run it I get a message that the 'disk is missing'. I just ignore it, and everything is fine. Still strange though.
Other than that: no problems whatsoever, and I just moved almost all my libs to an external ssd. To me it comes over as a nice oversight for all your libraries. A bit like the one Toontrack has.


----------



## lpuser (Oct 23, 2017)

Quasar said:


> All three of the above statements have been amply documented as being untrue in a great many ways for a large number of people.



I am not sure what qualifies "a large number of people"? Native Acces does work - on the Mac - like a charm and believe me, I would not say it without thinking twice, because I am discussing some nasty bugs in Kontakt with support and know they sometimes leave a lot (!) to be desired.

However, it could be worth checking if Windows (explicitly Windows 10) is not the culprit here? The number issues since the Anniversary update and now with the Creators update is terrifying (and I am not talking about music software, but software in general) and developers are hardly capable of receiving infos from MS about why stuff is suddenly failing and breaking. We have had PCs here where the update killed all files shares without anyone being able to restore them. Others just dropped back into the installation screens. A number of guys reported slowdowns to a crawls and MS does not know why (according to their Techweb, they are examining the problems).
So maybe, just maybe, the real problem is somewhere else...


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 23, 2017)

It's not W10. Creators update working perfectly over here.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 23, 2017)

lpuser said:


> I am not sure what qualifies "a large number of people"? Native Acces does work - on the Mac - like a charm and believe me, I would not say it without thinking twice, because I am discussing some nasty bugs in Kontakt with support and know they sometimes leave a lot (!) to be desired.
> 
> However, it could be worth checking if Windows (explicitly Windows 10) is not the culprit here? The number issues since the Anniversary update and now with the Creators update is terrifying (and I am not talking about music software, but software in general) and developers are hardly capable of receiving infos from MS about why stuff is suddenly failing and breaking. We have had PCs here where the update killed all files shares without anyone being able to restore them. Others just dropped back into the installation screens. A number of guys reported slowdowns to a crawls and MS does not know why (according to their Techweb, they are examining the problems).
> So maybe, just maybe, the real problem is somewhere else...



I dunno. Running Windows 7 here still. The whole NA thing was driving me so crazy that I decided to just dive in, and did put the workstation online, installed and performed all of the Native Access updates, upgraded to Kontakt v5.7, after which I activated a couple of libraries, including the Player version of Soundiron's Voices of Gaia and the free upgrade from Spitfire's old Mural Evo to the SSS Evo...

...And I have to admit it all simply just worked, and it was entirely painless. No missing libraries, no broken Reaper templates, no problems setting locations and activating. None of the horror stories I've read about applied in my case. Though I still dislike mandatory online activation, I'd rather conform than be permanently exiled from all future innovations with new Kontakt libraries. And I confess that I did over-dramatize and overreact. (NA isn't really the devil incarnate. I shouldn't have said that.) Sometimes it's better to just "go with the flow".

After updating, I immediately shut down all the networking services and hardware again, because that's what I prefer.

I'm typing on a Windows 10 machine right now, but have thus far avoided it for DAW use, in no small part due to scenarios such as you describe, the continuous unknown x factors of what these ongoing parades of "Anniversary", "Creator" etc. may do... MS's decision to no longer have discrete OS versions, but stay with W10 into perpetuity does not inspire confidence in stability and reliability. But even mandatory WUs aren't mandatory if the machine can be offline.


----------



## lpuser (Oct 23, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> It's not W10. Creators update working perfectly over here.



It may work for you, so count yourself lucky. We have dozens of customers who have many issues and I know from developers all over the world how nasty W10 and especially the past two update behave.

To say it works "perfectly" in general is a vast exaggeration. Just watch Microsofts Technet and you´ll find many who will oppose. By the way, it is good that German legislation has ruled that MS is no longer allowed to automatically force-upgrade PCs without the users acceptance. Hopefully this will get into effect soon.

EDIT: Just to say, I am using MS operating systems since MS DOS 1.0 and Windows 10 is technically by far the most annoying OS ever. I am extremely happy that I am making music on macOS. Apple certainly does many things wrong these days too, but at least it does refrain from automatically altering user machines! My tech people here were really happy when they saw W10 for the first time, but in the meantime, everyone would love to throw their PCs out of the window(s) (pun intended).


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 23, 2017)

lpuser said:


> It may work for you, so count yourself lucky. We have dozens of customers who have many issues and I know from developers all over the world how nasty W10 and especially the past two update behave.
> 
> To say it works "perfectly" in general is a vast exaggeration. Just watch Microsofts Technet and you´ll find many who will oppose. By the way, it is good that German legislation has ruled that MS is no longer allowed to automatically force-upgrade PCs without the users acceptance. Hopefully this will get into effect soon.
> 
> EDIT:* Just to say, I am using MS operating systems since MS DOS 1.0 and Windows 10 is technically by far the most annoying OS ever. *I am extremely happy that I am making music on macOS. Apple certainly does many things wrong these days too, but at least it does refrain from automatically altering user machines! My tech people here were really happy when they saw W10 for the first time, but in the meantime, everyone would love to throw their PCs out of the window(s) (pun intended).



I call BS on this. Have you tried Windows Ih8? Hmmm I've have enough emails from cross platform developers not to install the latest Mac OS update. BS I say. So let's get back on topic.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 23, 2017)

lpuser said:


> To say it works "perfectly" in general is a vast exaggeration.



To me personally it isn't. :D


----------



## AlexRuger (Oct 24, 2017)

If NA just had a "change installation path" option, literally every issue everyone has with it would be solved. It's such an obvious oversight and I'm baffled as to how it wasn't included on day one.


----------



## artomatic (Oct 24, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> If NA just had a "change installation path" option, literally every issue everyone has with it would be solved. It's such an obvious oversight and I'm baffled as to how it wasn't included on day one.



Right?!


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 24, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> If NA just had a "change installation path" option



It was there from day one, this is Content Path in Preferences (for Kontakt libraries and Reaktor ensembles, for example). You can change this before an intended install and it will work.


----------



## AlexRuger (Oct 24, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> It was there from day one, this is Content Path in Preferences (for Kontakt libraries and Reaktor ensembles, for example). You can change this before an intended install and it will work.



Yes, I'm totally aware of the content path in preferences. That's why I specifically said _change _path, as in _after_ the install.

Before you say what I know you're going to say: I know that you can tell Kontakt to look at the library somewhere else. But that ignores what is probably the second most common use case after pure fresh installs, which is already having the samples on a drive but setting up a brand new machine, i.e. I have a "samples" drive with all my libraries on it, but I'm either moving that drive to a new machine, or putting a clone of the drive in a second machine (like a second slave). In _this _use case, it is literally impossible to tell NA or Kontakt to just look at where the library exists and start using it. For third-party libraries, sure, it's fine, because the option is "install" instead of "add library." But for NI libraries, you can't. You _have _to download them, even if they're sitting on your drive, because the "manage libraries" button in Kontakt just opens up NA, and the only option in NA for those libraries is "add library," not "install."

I'm dealing with this stupid design as we speak. At the moment, I'm having to download the entire Symphony Series and Symphony Essentials libraries, plus the Factory Library, plus a whole bunch of other stuff. That's about 200GB. But, I'm setting up six machines, and all of them are exact clones of one another, so I'm having to download 1.2TB for absolutely no goddamn reason. That's a good couple of full days lost. 

Instead of being able to go, "NA, look...just look, right fucking here, here's my samples, just use them please," I have to re-download _everything_ because the download and activation processes aren't entirely decoupled. And if I could, as I said, simply point NA to the samples just like I can with third-party libraries, this would be fine, and NA would work great, and I'd actually be a big fan of it because I really like centralized solutions. But.
_
This shit _right here is precisely why people are so pissed at NI. Tell me with a straight face that this isn't moronic design.


----------



## LinusW (Oct 25, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> But, I'm setting up six machines, and all of them are exact clones of one another, so I'm having to download 1.2TB for absolutely no goddamn reason. That's a good couple of full days lost.


You are installing six machines at the same time?


> The end user license agreement (EULA) for Native Instruments products allows the simultaneous installation on two computers (three computers for all versions of MASCHINE and KOMPLETE), as long as only one installation is used at any given time.


----------



## Nokatus (Oct 25, 2017)

LinusW said:


> You are installing six machines at the same time?



The guy's in Junkie XL's team and also been responsible for technical matters in projects like Fallout 4 and so on, I'm quite sure he doesn't need the EULA quoted back to him if he needs to install on more than two machines in those environments


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 25, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> Instead of being able to go, "NA, look...just look, right fucking here, here's my samples, just use them please," I have to re-download _everything_ because the download and activation processes aren't entirely decoupled. And if I could, as I said, simply point NA to the samples just like I can with third-party libraries, this would be fine, and NA would work great, and I'd actually be a big fan of it because I really like centralized solutions. But.



This stuff (reinstall/relocate content) is coming in an update pretty soon, I hear.


----------



## leon chevalier (Oct 25, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> This stuff (reinstall/relocate content) is coming in an update pretty soon, I hear.


Good to hear! finally this thread is coming back to the only real NA problem...
so I might start buying NI stuff again :D


----------



## wpc982 (Oct 25, 2017)

I have time to read this thread and reply because I too am waiting for Native Access to reinstall a Kontakt product that's already installed. Ludicrously, it's now put one product in three different places on the same computer (yes, user error involved, but still ... ) goood grief.


----------



## leon chevalier (Oct 25, 2017)

For those who do not know there is a (dirty) workaround : https://support.native-instruments....re-Already-Installed-on-a-Separate-Hard-Drive


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 25, 2017)

leon chevalier said:


> For those who do not know there is a (dirty) workaround : https://support.native-instruments....re-Already-Installed-on-a-Separate-Hard-Drive


I need a wash after reading that.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 25, 2017)

leon chevalier said:


> For those who do not know there is a (dirty) workaround : https://support.native-instruments....re-Already-Installed-on-a-Separate-Hard-Drive



This doesn't work if you have a modern library that requires Kontakt 5.7 though.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 25, 2017)

Alex Fraser said:


> I need a wash after reading that.


Yeah, it's dirty alright. First thing I did after updating everything via NA is re-install 5.6.6 over 5.7, then update to 5.7 again just to see if the process works OK. It was fine, the 5.6.6 installer just asked if I really wanted to install over a newer version of Kontakt.

I am disinclined to purchase any more NI libraries anyway, at least for now. 3rd party libraries are the real reason to stay current IMHO.


----------



## leon chevalier (Oct 25, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> This doesn't work if you have a modern library that requires Kontakt 5.7 though.


I do not have K5.7 lib, so I can't tell, sorry.


----------



## AlexRuger (Oct 25, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> This stuff (reinstall/relocate content) is coming in an update pretty soon, I hear.



Can't come soon enough! And like I said, I think NA would be an absolutely fantastic product if this one thing is implemented. For totally fresh installs, it's a breeze to use. They just hadn't properly thought out all use cases before jumping ship from SC to NA.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 25, 2017)

leon chevalier said:


> I do not have K5.7 lib, so I can't tell, sorry.


You don't need to have one to know that mikeybabes is right:

You've never been able to load a library designed for a particular Kontakt version and above into an older version. NI, to it's credit, has always been really good about ensuring backward compatibility for older libraries in newer versions of Kontakt. But the reverse isn't true, nor could we expect it to be.

So 5.6.6 (the last version that has the "Add Library" function), would clearly only work for libraries that have been designed for 5.6.6 and below. This has nothing to do with Native Access per se, though as others have said, they really need to fix this issue ASAP.


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 25, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> This stuff (reinstall/relocate content) is coming in an update pretty soon, I hear.


The clock is still ticking.
Devs are missing out on my cash all the time NA is inkomplete.


----------



## AlexRuger (Oct 25, 2017)

LinusW said:


> You are installing six machines at the same time?



For a variety of reasons we're well within the EULA. Good on you for pointing it out, though--those sorts of things need to be respected and taken very seriously.


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 25, 2017)

LinusW said:


> You are installing six machines at the same time?



I've installed Kontakt player licenses on 4. That could be due to different versions of Komplete and Kontakt single license. Never had an activation issue.


----------



## Symfoniq (Oct 25, 2017)

Same error here. I knew this software was only going to mean trouble when I first installed it...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm putting this out here in the hopes that it might be helpful to somebody. Native Access worked perfectly when I first installed Komplete, but later on I had a problem. When I clicked the icon, nothing happened. I'm using Windows 10.

I right clicked and loaded it as an administrator, and it loaded right up. I've never had a problem loading it since. Shortly after that there was an upgrade to the software and I don't need to load as an administrator any more. 

I did encounter a problem moving libraries around with a recent update, but that's not an issue for me any more.


----------



## angelonyc (Sep 13, 2019)

This thread is pretty old, but about a year ago, Logic Pro was freezing up with CPU overloads. APPLE Senior Techs told me to remove, Clean My Mac, Little Snitch, and Native Access....


----------

